
The Entrepreneur's new path of maximum optionality - tylertringas
https://medium.com/@tylertringas/the-entrepreneurs-new-path-of-maximum-optionality-5dcb67c64893
======
tylertringas
This is an overview of the new tools and forms of capital enabling founders to
build and fund businesses while still maintaining as much flexibility and
optionality as possible.

